# Something nipping my Betta's fins not sure what



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I need some help figuring out who the culprit is that is nipping at my male betta's fins. In the tank are the male betta, a female betta, a single glow light tetra (who i have seen the male chasing so thinking it could be the culprit) a cory cat and some ghost shrimp. How can I tell who it is? I have not seen the nipping happening but noticed his lower tail fin is all short now. Ugh. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably the female betta, you shouldn't keep more than one betta to a tank.


----------



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

i thought the rule was no more than one male but you could have female and male together. i mean how else do they mate...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

they mate by people conditioning them separately, then having them together only to mate. otherwise, you end up with ripped up, possibly more severely injured or dead fish.


----------



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

ok thanks, not what i wanted to hear. i even asked at the place i jsut got the female. i got them at petco. do you think i can return them?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe. Never trust what they tell you at a pet store, especially petco and petsmart. if in doubt, get a second opinion, we're full of them here. lol. Sorry about the fish, but if you haven't had them long, you might be able to return them


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

yea i would say its most likely the other betta, it could be the tetra but its most likely the betta


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

hey check that out im part of the welcome wagon now lol, sorry, back to your betta..


----------

